
A vote against SB50 is a vote for California’s housing and homelessness crisis - jseliger
https://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/editorials/article/Editorial-A-vote-against-SB50-is-a-vote-for-15011922.php
======
bahro
This bill needs 21 votes to pass. It got 18 this afternoon, and its last
chance is tomorrow.

Here is a list of senators that did not vote and the districts they represent:
[https://twitter.com/aceckhouse/status/1222676578708021251](https://twitter.com/aceckhouse/status/1222676578708021251)

Definitely definitely worth calling if you live in one of those districts, and
encouraging friends and family to do so if they live there too!

------
mesut32
I don't understand the counter argument to a bill like this. Protecting
property value, I guess?

